# Starry



## AnnoLuce

Can i have starry in any language please? (star as in the sky)


----------



## OldAvatar

See this thread.


----------



## Flaminius

*Moderator note:
The current thread has been edited to redefine the thread topic.  For words meaning "star" in any languages, refer to the existing thread on the same topic (thank you for the pointer OldAvatar).

Please remember to use the forum search facilities before starting a new thread.  
Flam, modo

For the forum rules, see *Rules/FAQ*.
*


----------



## Angel.Aura

If I got it right, in *Italian* it would be *"stellato*".

Ex:
Cielo stellat*o* (starry sky, masculine)
Notte stellat*a* (starry night, feminine)


----------



## avok

turkish

starry : yıldızlı


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *estrelado*.

This is the masculine singular form of the adjective. For the feminine, change the _-o_ into _-a_; for the plural, add -_s_.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

In Spanish (similar to Portuguese):

_*Estrellado*_ (m.) Cielo estrellado (starry sky).
_*Estrellada*_ (f.) Noche estrellada (starry night).


----------



## 0stsee

In Indonesian:

*berbintang*

Indonesian has no genders.


----------



## Lopes

The logical word in *Dutch* would be 'sterrig', but that doesn't exist, and we don't have another word for it. For 'a starry sky' we'd say 'Een met sterren bezaaide hemel', 'a sky filled with stars'.


----------



## Stéphane89

In _French_, we say: *étoilé*


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, we would use the word *stelita* to mean starry, as in decorated with stars, or, figuratively, in a phrase such as _stelitaj okuloj_ (starry eyes).  In addition, the word *stelplena *(which means "full of stars") can be used, for example, to talk about a starry sky (_stelplena 
ĉielo).  The Van Gogh painting is called Stelplena nokto.  The word *stela* means "stellar," as in stellar energy or stellar light.
_


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian it's *înstelat* and in Swedish it's *stjärnklar* (kind of strange, because it means "_clear for stars_") or *tindrande *(more like "_sparkling_"). 

 robbie


----------



## empee

Hungarian:

usually: *csillagos* (literally: 'full of stars or decorated with a star/stars', as in the phrase: _csillagos égbolt_ 'starry sky'; also: _5 csillagos_ _szálloda_ 'five-star hotel')

but: *csillagfényes* (rather poetic, as in the expression: _csillagfényes éj_ 'starry night' - literally: 'being lit by the light of the stars')


----------



## francois_auffret

I was thinking how ot say that in Hindi / Urdu, but I think there is no word as such... so we'd say::::

A starry night :  *Taron bhari raat* (stars-filled (f.)-night) 
*Sitaron (se) bhara aasmaan* (stars-(of)-filled (m.)-sky)

Or maybe: *Taron* / *sitaaron waala* (*waali*, in feminine).

Can any native speaker enlighten us?????


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
starry - zvezdan/a/o.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
hvězdnatý, plný hvězd (m.),  hvězdnatá, plná hvězd (f.), (obloha - sky, noc - night), hvězdnaté (n.), (nebe - sky)

hvězdný (about fareness, glory etc.)
hvězdičkový (about shape, form: e.g. hvězdičkové koření = badyán)

In Lithuanian:
žvaigždėtas (m.), žvaigždėta (f.)


----------



## Saluton

Russian:
звёздный ('zvyozdnyj') - masculine gender
звёздное ('zvyozdnoye') - neutral gender [звёздное небо - starry sky]
звёздная ('zvyozdnaya') - feminine gender [звёздная ночь - starry night]


----------



## mariafer

Basque:

Izar- Star
Zeru izarratua- Starry sky


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Adj. *«έναστρος, -ρη, -ρο»* [ˈen.as.trɔs] (masc.), [ˈen.as.tri] (fem.), [ˈen.as.trɔ] (neut.) < Classical adj. *«ἔναστρος, -ος, -ον» énastrŏs* (masc. & fem.), *énastrŏn* (neut.) --> _among the stars_ = compound; Classical prefix & preposition *«ἐν» ĕn* + Classical masc. noun *«ἀστήρ» ăstḗr*


----------



## nimak

Macedonian

starry =

ѕвезден (dzvezden) ['d͡zvɛzdɛn], _masculine sing._
ѕвездена (dzvezdena) ['d͡zvɛzdɛna], _feminine sing._
ѕвездено (dzvezdeno) ['d͡zvɛzdɛnɔ], _neuter sing._
ѕвездени (dzvezdeni) ['d͡zvɛzdɛni], _all genders plural_

star = ѕвезда (dzvezda) ['d͡zvɛzda]


----------



## Penyafort

In *Catalan*, *estelat *(m) / *estelada *(f): un cel estelat 'a starry sky'.

This is why _*estelada *_is the name of the pro-independence Catalan flag, as it's got a star in it.


----------



## oveka

Ukrainian:
зоряний ('zoryanyj') - masculine gender [зоряний час - starry time]
зоряне ('zoryane') - neutral gender [зоряне небо - starry sky]
зоряна ('zoryana') - feminine gender [зоряна ніч - starry night]
зоряні ('zoryanі') - all genders plural [Зорянi Війни - Star Wars]
_and *зо́рявий*_
зірка ('zirka') = star


----------



## Encolpius

Czech: hvězdný 
starry sky - hvězdná obloha


----------

